# Gentian Violet = "For External Use ONly"?



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

oh boy. I got some Gentian Violet for what might be thrush in m y baby, gave him some on a qtip then nursed him. . .

then I read the fine print on the label and it says "for external use only".

Does anyone have experience with Gentian Violet and did your bottle say the same thing?







:


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

oh no, I got a bottle of GV with 10% alcohol.

I'm trying to figure out how badly I've just messed up.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Don't worry, Maxine...here's Kellymom's take:

http://www.kellymom.com/newman/c-candida_protocol.html

Quote:

Gentian violet comes as a 1% solution in water. It is also usually dissolved in 10% alcohol, as gentian violet is not soluble in pure water. This amount of alcohol is negligible, as the baby will only get a drop of gentian violet.


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

thank you thank you sooo much for responding!!!

hugs to you


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

They're just covering themselves. I've had peds tell me to use it, and frankly I find it a lot more useful than any prescription med. Never hurt my kids. And one bottle will last forever. They really only get a drop, and it works! Good stuff!


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

thank you teakafrog!

I'm feeling less like a dismal failure now.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

no worries. i had this concern, too, but the alcohol evaporates so quickly that baby gets very, very, VERY little.

you should feel a relief in symptoms within a few days. if not, we had great success with grapefruit seed extract for thrush. see www.drjaygordon.com for more info.

~claudia

p.s. how did your birth go out at tuality?


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Claudia,

My birth was ok. I never posted my story b/c it wasn't special or beautiful but . . . he was transverse so my natural birth slowly descended and declined to the point where I ended up in an epidural but the nurses and almost all the doctors were great. My own doctor happened to be on duty that n ight so she delivered my baby. she tried to turn him manually and he wouldn't budge. .. she announced he was coming out "sunny side up" . . . I kept pushing and somehow at the last second he turned around and emerged facing the proper direction.

Their bathtubs were no good on my lower back though, no support at all. I almost threw a pillow in the tub but thought better of it at the last moment. The tub would probably be great if you didn't have a skull pushing on your spine.

Thanks for your reassurance about the gentian violet


----------

